
Webpack 5 and Module Federation – A Microfront End Revolution - Rapzid
https://dev.to/marais/webpack-5-and-module-federation-4j1i
======
Rapzid
I'm super excited about this. Looking forward to being able to share out
imports from the host to plugins(remotes) that are loaded. Still waiting on
documentation, so hoping that remotes can be loaded sight-unseen and
everything JustWorks.

Inerbundle loading has been a really weird gap in the ecosystem.

